# HELP!!!! Fuel line inlet/return question



## Lawddog (Jan 2, 2020)

Hey Fellas, 
This is my first time on here and I need some help. I am trying to get my Father in Law's 1966 GTO with a 421 together and i am stuck on a few things. He took the front end apart to replace the brakes about 5 years ago and never put it back together. I gues while he did that, he disconnected (cut) the fuel line from the tank to the fuel pump and the return line. The issue is i have no clue which is with on both the pump side and the fuel return side. if anyone has any info, pictures or diagrams, it would be appreciated. 

Thanks, 
V/r Jason


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Normally,...the feed line is larger than the return line,..there are exceptions and of course things get hot rod dead with larger feed and returns.

but if one is larger that is the feed and return is the smaller on both ends....


----------

